# no one i know beleives in being prepared



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

im sure most think im a nut job.... (maybe)....but then again???? i receive lots of questions about home security and have been a serious pain in the but with some of my non believer friends....but i have been able to convert some from knowing nothing but bad with firearms to being informed and in a couple of cases even new owners.......but when it comes to the question of.....are you prepared for something as simple as the power going out.......its like they are looking at me as if i was a nut......trying to figure out how to inform without looking like a nut job...........any advice???????


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

sgt.doug said:


> im sure most think im a nut job.... (maybe)....but then again???? i receive lots of questions about home security and have been a serious pain in the but with some of my non believer friends....but i have been able to convert some from knowing nothing but bad with firearms to being informed and in a couple of cases even new owners.......but when it comes to the question of.....are you prepared for something as simple as the power going out.......its like they are looking at me as if i was a nut......trying to figure out how to inform without looking like a nut job...........any advice???????


This gets brought up all the time on the boards I have been on. I currently think the best approach is that You have lead them to the water. You can't force them to drink. Stand back and let them come to you for help. During the next power outage, when they complain about being cold and hungry, tell them that you actually enjoyed the quiet time and cooked up a nice hot meal and didn't notice how cold it was. They will be jealous, but maybe start to think you aren't such a wack-o... until a month later when they forget again.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree with dukman, my own wife thinks I'm nuckin futs. She forgets all about Huricane Ike comming through Ohio last year, we were powerless for 4 days. She forgets about all the times we are snowed in for a day or 2 and a couple of years ago when part of Canada, NY, Pa and Ohio were off the grid for a couple of days. I just go on preparing with out her. I am able to spend ten or twenty $'s here or there and save my pocket change in jar to put toward larger things that I keep out of the way. I work at becomming more prepared for us when my wife is away.


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

sailaway said:


> I agree with dukman, my own wife thinks I'm nuckin futs. She forgets all about Huricane Ike comming through Ohio last year, we were powerless for 4 days. She forgets about all the times we are snowed in for a day or 2 and a couple of years ago when part of Canada, NY, Pa and Ohio were off the grid for a couple of days. I just go on preparing with out her. I am able to spend ten or twenty $'s here or there and save my pocket change in jar to put toward larger things that I keep out of the way. I work at becomming more prepared for us when my wife is away.


"Why do you want to buy that? We don't have space for that stuff. What do we need that stuff for? What are we ever going to do with all that?"

I hate to say I'm a packrat, but I hate throwing things out. Cause you never know when you will need something that you threw out the day before. I'm working on her... slowly... but she hates "piles".

People have to come around on their own. Most see 'preparing' as a bunch of wackjobs waiting for the world to end... but it's those 4-days without hydro in the winter. When it's not just about keeping warm and fed, but protecting your property, ensuring the pipes don't freeze up, being able to help your neighbours.

Like said before... you can lead them to the water, but you can't make them drink.


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

I know how hard it is to those that do not want to believe. They think they are invisible.... but they are not. When we get into a discussion about this, I bring out several topics from when we had the 1998 ice storm in Eastern Canada and part of the States... some places were without power for several weeks. Then you can also bring the topic of Hurricane Katrina. I have even went so far as talk about Noah and how the people scoffed at him and his family until the flood began....


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Ya, we got lucky with the power-outage a few years back in the middle of August. Widespread outage across most of Ontario and a bunch of the US states. Not sure if it hit Quebec or not. 

Imagine if that had been in February! 

We had 4 days without power at my father's house just after Christmas this year. Wind storm knocked things out. Luckily it wasn't *that* cold. Fired up the fireplace that hasn't been used in years.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

I guess I'm the lucky one. Even the 13 year old has her own BOB.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

LittleFire said:


> I know how hard it is to those that do not want to believe. They think they are invisible.... but they are not. When we get into a discussion about this, I bring out several topics from when we had the 1998 ice storm in Eastern Canada and part of the States... some places were without power for several weeks. Then you can also bring the topic of Hurricane Katrina. I have even went so far as talk about Noah and how the people scoffed at him and his family until the flood began....


I remember the big ice storm from my childhood - about 10 years before that. My parents were one of the last to be hooked back up, 32 days without power. The only thing we lacked was running water for baths. Hot food cooked on the fireplace, which also provided the heat for the house. And my parents are not even "preppers" per say.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Part of Toronto got hit by a massive lightning storm last night. I had no phone and internet until this afternoon. Some of the city is still without power. They are predicting massive electrical storms again tonight. Feels good to be prepared.


----------



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

wow......most of what i just read from you guys and gals is preety much what i was thinkin........makes me feel a little angry with these fokes because at some point in time the you know what is going to hit the fan........i might be as simple as the electric going out that will getch ya!!!!!but your right, i might be a nut but do ya think its strange that sometimes i like it it when a difficult time arises just so i can test our system out....i mean really ......
mock ups and exercises are only that....i think its good to have a real problem comes about.....it keeps me focused on the real meaning of being prepared....besides i always find or think of something to add or think about...........really im not nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Sgt. Doug, your not nuckin futs, just remember when you least expect it expect it.


----------



## Tazman (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi guys i havent really started preparing just yet so im more on the side of 'all you guys are crazy' hehe.

Well that was until i spoke to my friend the other day, which i still think is a bit crazy.

I've been fortunate in never experiencing a 'real' emergency but as i get older i become more aware of how fragile life can be.

As a result i would like to convince my partner she should get prepared but i dont really know what to say to her so she can see the importance of doing so.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

There is a thread around here somewhere that I started that addresses the same topic. All members here were more than helpful with ideas and input for how to bring this subject up with friends and loved ones. My wife is a bargain shopper. So we buy what we can in bulk. I've just been nudging to buy more in bulk so that we can "stock up" and get better deals. I'm working on rearranging some shelving so that we can store more supplies. There are little things you can do to further your cause very subtly.


----------



## Tazman (Aug 11, 2009)

*Thanks Jas*

Bargain hunting is a very good idea. My partner loves to shop, but she loves a bargain even more.I'll also take a look at the thread you mentioned. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

some of the better finds i found......i found them at a local dollar store, candles, bleach,various soaps, spam........ with some shelf date still left, etc.....batteries,we found most of our outdoor gear at flee markets and garage sales........hint''''''''''''my wife loves to garage sale...i just tell her what items im looking for .....find a pic. on line of the item and print it out......man she has never skunked me yet.but ....thats how we started...........


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

You have to take into account the time tested 95-5 formula. Throughout time that average has been pretty accurate, 95% of any given population tend to be sheeple, 5% think for themselves. 95% work for someone else, 95% seem to want someone else to do the thinking for them, 95% don't want to take personal responsibility (that's why so many want to have the government make decisions for them!). Probably 5% or less wanted to be free of king George. Thank God for the 5%. So if you are in the 5%, feel good about it because in the end you will have been right because we are the true "Outside the box" thinkers and appliers of what we think. So people may believe that what you tell them is right but don't have the guts to apply it in their lives. Many of those that my wife and I talked to years ago are now seeing what we warned about, sadly they fear changing their lives, they just want to stay in their comfort zones and as we know that is not going to end well.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sgt.Doug Here is the thread that Jason is referring to.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/how-does-one-not-sound-like-wacko-1646/


----------



## AZOpie (Aug 12, 2009)

When talking with others I don't let them know the extent of my preps, ever. I point out things like one can save some money by buying items in bulk when they are on sale. I also might mention that it's good to have some water on hand just in case. One of the local providers has a problem with their system causing everyone to have to boild water for a couple weeks. I also might mention that carring water in the car is important around here - it's mighty hot and one could get into serious trouble when traveling about the area if they broke down and had nothing to hydrate with. I think you have to approch it from a set of common sense items to get them pointed in the right direction, then you can slowly discuss other needs that people have been conditioned to believe are no longer necessary.

My wife used to think my prepping was crazy, but she's coming around. I just started with buying extra food when we went to the store, and plan to build a large food pantry in the basement this fall. For now I store a lot of stuff in an extra room at my mothers house a couple miles away. At least I can get me stuff when I need it as there is a separate door for that room of the house.

I was also able to get a generator and set it up for tri-fuel use by justifying that I can keep the food cold / frozen as well as at least run the air conditioner in the basement if power goes out. It would be miserable to sleep in the heat of the desert during the summer...

John


----------



## Liberty (Aug 6, 2009)

A great eye opener is the novel "Patriots" by James Rawles. I wasn't huge on prepping... my husband was. I got that book for my birthday and now it seems I'm more into prepping than he is! 

But yes, some people think we're crazy. I don't give out info on exactly how prepared we are (we are far from well-prepared... but we think we could handle just about anything), but when asked direct questions I answer as honestly as I can. 

Q-"Why do you load your own ammo?"
A-"Because it's cheaper"

Q-"Why do you have so much of this"
A-"We like to stock up when there's a sale"


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Just today a co-worker was pimping Dave Ramsey and financial independence to another co-worker. I mentioned having food/energy alternatives, and the same Ramsey fan told me he thought such preps were ridiculous. I mentioned recent hurricanes, etc., and he relegated such to the coastal area. I reminded him happened the last time people storm-panicked in our metro area and cleaned out the grocery aisles. One officer mentioned the fact people stocked up on cold-storage foods, lol. I also mentioned the fact we would likely be required to work max hours and maybe not allowed to go home in such an instance... and his wife and newborn didn't need to be mixing with the other idiots in such a time. Got a nod from a few people, but he was unfazed. I think I have a few co-workers agreeing with me, now, and they're planning to at least put some food away. 

Weird, but probably half my co-workers have only their issued sidearm in their house. Several of them responded to my shots-fired call and deployed long guns this weekend, but it doesn't cross their mind just a few days later. Oh well.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

When people say "it will never happen here"... they are kidding themselves. Sure hurricanes are a coastal event. But what about that huge power outage a few years ago over the NorthEastern US? What about the huge power outage during the ice storm over the MidWest this last winter? Those are nowhere near the coast. 

Up here, we just have to remind them about the huge flooding issue over the last couple years. The last storm was the worst - commercial trucking along the I-5 corridor was essentially shut down for almost a week! The passes were almost impossible to cross due to mud slides. The shelves started to get bare. The same storm knocked out power for more than a week to over 100,000 people. Many of them they couldn't even leave town for a couple days due to the massive amounts of debris on the road. The local gas stations quickly ran out of fuel.

Then there is the fact the hurricanes DO hurt you, even if you are a thousand miles inland! That one knocked out a major supplier of tropical fruit for a while. And Katrina knocked out some oil processing plants. I can't tell you how many people were pissed off that they couldn't get their "Mobil1" products for months afterwards. If people just had their next oil change already waiting in the garage, they wouldn't have been stressing.


----------



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

one thing i can really attest too is never...never.........n...e...v...e...r!!!!!!!!!!!
divulge information on cached items.....


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I will tell people about my preparations to a certain extent. No-one (but myself) knows how much dried food I have stashed, how much canned food I have stashed, how much cash (and equal to cash) that I have stashed .. and no one knows what I have cached for weapons and survival supplies. No one knows how much exta fuel I have stashed (gas, propane, charcoal, wood, paper, etc).

My "visible" preps I cannot hide being my modified and highly modified vehicles and camper....

With that being said - today is payday so I am headin' to the warehouse to see what else I can gather up for my stocks. My last run was about $350 worth of "consumables"


----------



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

ya know sometimes its real pain in the ass to stay up with food stocks rotation......we end up donating stuff to the local food bank once we are close to those you know what dates!!!!!!!and i have to remind myself every no and then why we do what we do. but something funny occured to me yesterday, i shut down the power to our house to let the batteries run down to make sure the generator would kick on by itself. 9-nine hours later the power company came to our house asking me whats up. i told the guy i didnt know what he was talking about. well ......evidently the local city has a light pole right in the middle of our caldesac and when i shut the power down one of the dumber neighbors called the city to report the the street light had burned out.....?????HUH......??????. so i flipped the swith and the next nite the light worked......GO FREKIN FIGURE........so now im in the process of finding out if im paying for the juice for that light????the power pole has a nice outdoor outlet at the bottom of it maybe i should run a cord to it and start my x-mas lights in august???????????


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I knew a guy who used to steal power from the people next door every winter. He would run an extension cord from their outdoor outlet into his home and use it to run a space heater. He would turn his furnace down and the folks next door would pay to heat his home.

I found this to be such a cheap ass move I lost all respect for the guy. I also wondered what would happen if they ever found out he was stealing their power. I'd probably strangle him with the extension cord.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Every one just thinks it can't happen to us. I try to do what i can but it's a pain in the a** because no one want's to help with anything. I would have five to look after. A little here and there. Yep everyone thinks i,am the nut that fell outa the tree. If that a hole will steal power from someone he will steal from you or anyone else that would be handy.


----------



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

kyfarmer said:


> Every one just thinks it can't happen to us. I try to do what i can but it's a pain in the a** because no one want's to help with anything. I would have five to look after. A little here and there. Yep everyone thinks i,am the nut that fell outa the tree. If that a hole will steal power from someone he will steal from you or anyone else that would be handy.


damn straight brother.............ya gotta watch your back!!!!!!!!


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

sgt.doug said:


> im sure most think im a nut job.... (maybe)....but then again???? i receive lots of questions about home security and have been a serious pain in the but with some of my non believer friends....but i have been able to convert some from knowing nothing but bad with firearms to being informed and in a couple of cases even new owners.......but when it comes to the question of.....are you prepared for something as simple as the power going out.......its like they are looking at me as if i was a nut......trying to figure out how to inform without looking like a nut job...........any advice???????


Be prepared, but not paranoid.
Enjoy life, but be prepared for change.
Recognize that guns are but one important tool of many in the whole self-sufficiency equation. Ready doesn't have to mean para-military.

My folks have never thought about "survivalism", but they have a garden that can meet most of their needs. They have water cisterns to collect rainwater for their plants. They have fishing poles in their garage. They've read the foxfire books and know about many natural foods, herbs, and recipes. They have a hurricane kit, they've tested their board-up the house plan, and they have most of the tools they need at hand in order to be self-sufficient. They fall into "the country boy can survive" category.


----------



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

GatorDude said:


> Be prepared, but not paranoid.
> Enjoy life, but be prepared for change.
> Recognize that guns are but one important tool of many in the whole self-sufficiency equation. Ready doesn't have to mean para-military.
> 
> My folks have never thought about "survivalism", but they have a garden that can meet most of their needs. They have water cisterns to collect rainwater for their plants. They have fishing poles in their garage. They've read the foxfire books and know about many natural foods, herbs, and recipes. They have a hurricane kit, they've tested their board-up the house plan, and they have most of the tools they need at hand in order to be self-sufficient. They fall into "the country boy can survive" category.


iam assuming the part of the word paranoia by definition you are ref. is the tendancy of general suspiciousness and distrustfulness towards others ?

para-military..............im not sure if i (personally) would use the words paranoid and para-military in the same paragraph.........lots of very skilled folkes out there. besides a good operator would always use sound judgement,
his/her training and god ive said it a million times.....common sense!!!


----------



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

after reading what i just posted.....no disrespect intended only my opinion.

thanks


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

No disrespect intended or taken. There are plenty of skilled operators out there and plenty serving our country or who have served our country around the world. However, I think the preparedness community loses many in the mainstream general public when the discussion delves far into guns and military garb or devolves into ranting about the mistakes of current politicians. 

The fact is that bad things do happen - natural disasters, terror attacks, utility outages, economic crises, and civil unrest - and it is prudent for average people and organizations to be prepared for a bad day, week, month, year, or decade. People should start with small steps like stockpiling bottled water, a weather radio, and first aid stuff. The FN-FAL and NV gear can come later...


----------



## sgt.doug (Jun 1, 2009)

HEAR>>>HEAR........very well put ....


----------



## michealjackson (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this useful information. It's great.
this is interesting.. thanks so much for sharing!
comparatif simulation pret personnel en ligne taux credit Faire un pret immobilier en ligne avec un bon creditcomparatif simulation pret personnel en ligne taux credit


----------



## rainygardener (Sep 1, 2009)

sgt.doug said:


> im sure most think im a nut job.... (maybe)....but then again???? i receive lots of questions about home security and have been a serious pain in the but with some of my non believer friends....but i have been able to convert some from knowing nothing but bad with firearms to being informed and in a couple of cases even new owners.......but when it comes to the question of.....are you prepared for something as simple as the power going out.......its like they are looking at me as if i was a nut......trying to figure out how to inform without looking like a nut job...........any advice???????


I am with you. I encourage friends and offer help if they want to learn, but basically have turned to preparedness boards to discuss the subject with like minded people. Oh, and you are not nuts.:2thumb:


----------



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

Speaking as someone who grew up dirt poor I've been stocking away food and stuff for many years. It's come in handy more than once.

Being a pipe smoker I've stored away very close to 200 jars of tobacco. I made the mistake of showing it to a fellow pipe smoker once and his reply was: "I know who I'm going to rob if the world ever come to an end." I've never shown it to anyone since. Yeah, he was joking at the time buy why take the chance.


----------



## GewehrWolf (Sep 3, 2009)

I've met a few people over the years that when they found out I was into prepping kind of looked at me with the sideways eyes and chin stroking but I never let it bother me.

I guess coming from a rural enviroment it was just an every day thing to store food, fuel and other supplys to suplement needs for the family and it was something we always did. I didn't know I was a "Prepper" till the late 70's when a fellow at work called me a "Survivalist" (He was a city dweller who thought having an extra box of Cornflakes was being prepared) 

I would say if there is anyone you want to help learn to be a little more prepared for bad times try to just start out having them store a little food or something and just tell them it's "Storm Supplies" 

I'm sorry to say though, that the ones who think your'e a "Kook" or "Extemist" don't deserve your help.

Let them stand in line for a handout at the local shelter when something happens.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

The way I approach this problem is to just put a bug in their ear about how the government wants you to be prepared for at least 3 days. For some reason people respond to that. My friend who was without power and water ( on a well) last year finally asked me what they should be doing! I also sent her a file of the story Lights Out LOL
My neighbor who lives in an all electric house has finally said something about a generator ( but only because his son ( who is perfect ya know) has one for their all electric house). I also got her to pick up just one small info packet on the H1N1 this past weekend when we were at a Bluegrass festival and they had an Emergency Preparedness table there. Hey, thats one small step anyways. *sigh*
I started a thread on my local paper's forum asking if people were prepared. Had a younger friend on there ask what she might need to get to her parents home! *yes!*
IMO, you can only do so much and then let them make it on their own. If asked, I'll help with what I feel comfortable with. ( I do have small emergency food packs made for the neighbors if tshtf and they run out. just some rice and dry beans and some cans of soups). I'm not feeding the whole lane of families.
I don't bring up the subject unless someone else does. And even then, I just say:" Well, ya know the government wants you to have food and water for 3 days stored". Then I'll judge from their response at that as to whether how far to take the conversation.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I,am building a ground/can house now. Not noid, but gota have a place for the tater's when they come outa the ground.  Double wall i hope. Well most around think i is a (kook) any way. I to talk about what's recomended by the gov. And about that plastic and tape bull$*** well i got that to.  When it hit's not if, we will all have to do the best we can with what's on hand. We all going to need a little luck with them beans.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

*Get A Visual Aid*

There's a pole in my beach home town. About a foot up the pole is a line that marks where the water will be during a category 1 hurricane. As you go up the pole, lines indicate how high the water will get during a 2, 3, 4, and 5hurricane. It's sobering to see that the water in a 2 might be waist deep and during a 5 would be well about your head and local rooflines. If you live in a similar area or in an area near a river, you might want to make yourself some pertinent visual aids.


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

most people im associated with only have interest in prep for short term natural disasters so i somewhat just say im going along with that... even though i plan on being prepared for a long term self reliant situation


----------



## almac (Aug 25, 2009)

i dont personally know a single prepper.
and i NEVER talk about any preps that i have, especially food and water.

i would recommend that you don't tell them. that is unless you want to support them when they come knocking.

i have a good memory of the 'friends' i know didnt lift a finger to help me when i needed it most. even something as a couch to sleep on for a night or two...
i will remember them all...

when SHTF comes, i will be ready.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I know a couple people I suspect, but they'd deny it to my face, as would I if asked. We don't have vast stores yet anyway, but that is the way we are heading, stocking up a little more every month and cutting out the unnecessary spending to have more for the stash. I know a couple different people who I'd honestly be surprised if they DIDN'T have preps in place.


----------



## momof4 (Oct 19, 2009)

*72 hour preps*



Genevieve said:


> ...
> I don't bring up the subject unless someone else does. And even then, I just say:" Well, ya know the government wants you to have food and water for 3 days stored". Then I'll judge from their response at that as to whether how far to take the conversation.


I say the same thing! Somehow it seems more 'acceptable' this way and gets them thinking! I talked more about it in the beginning (when I first started prepping in a bigger way) but keep to myself now.


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

You almost have to limit what you say about preparedness, as soon as you say anything more than I have a few cans of food in the pantry you are practically a conspirator, lol


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I talk openly with trusted friends about my survival preparations. I always mention that I'm willing to help people build their own supply of goods. I also mention that my stuff is for personal use only and that uninvited guests will be turned away at gunpoint.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

'Canadian'...I tend to agree somewhat, but, you can look at this way, store a little extra supplies for those whom you could choose to help, in return these extra hands can help defend what you have. I try to overstock for this kind of scenario, there maybe a time when this could become effective. Only you can be the judge of this.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

It's the Grasshopper and the Ant in real life.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> 'Canadian'...I tend to agree somewhat, but, you can look at this way, store a little extra supplies for those whom you could choose to help, in return these extra hands can help defend what you have. I try to overstock for this kind of scenario, there maybe a time when this could become effective. Only you can be the judge of this.


I have enough space and supplies for 4 people for 40 days. Only my wife and I live here so I already have extra room for two. If needed.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> 'Canadian'...I tend to agree somewhat, but, you can look at this way, store a little extra supplies for those whom you could choose to help, in return these extra hands can help defend what you have.


I was thinking about extra hands the other day. It was a beautiful day here on Monday and I decided to set up a table outside to start processing apples. While sitting there looking around and peeling apples I started to wonder how the two of us could ever defend this place in a really bad situation and still do all the day to day activities. A rather uneasy feeling with no obvious answer. :scratch


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

My wife and I had this discussion the other day. There's a nice couple at church that would be good to have around. The problem is they're a little too nice. I think they'd advocate giving away ALL our supplies. I also know for a fact that they'd never open fire on looters even if they were kicking in the front door. It's tough. We're having a hard time thinking of anyone who isn't useless or incredibly hard to live with.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

You're right, it will be a hard decision who will or will not be invited. There is no easy way to tell how anyone will react in an emergency, even those whom you thought would be fine. 
Just remember, even those with all their good intentions have fleeting moments of indecision and panic.
Samuel Adams quote:
“It does not take a majority to prevail ... but rather an irate, tireless minority, keen on setting brushfires of freedom in the minds of men.”


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

sgt.doug said:


> im sure most think im a nut job.... (maybe)....but then again???? i receive lots of questions about home security and have been a serious pain in the but with some of my non believer friends....but i have been able to convert some from knowing nothing but bad with firearms to being informed and in a couple of cases even new owners.......but when it comes to the question of.....are you prepared for something as simple as the power going out.......its like they are looking at me as if i was a nut......trying to figure out how to inform without looking like a nut job...........any advice???????


So you think no one else thinks like you...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I think it will be easy to know who to invite. Are you able to support your self and the community? Come on in. Oh you don't, stay out. Cut and dry. In survival I'm sure emotions lose to hunger.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

My wife almost gave me high blood pressure and diabettis before she started agreeing to me buying foods by the case. Once upon a time< i bought TWO JARS of peanut butter and she gave me that look !! 

Patience is essentail and i think that prepdness minded folks should not rush their loved ones or firends into it, and should not do socially objectionable things like toting knives or whatever things that scare others needlessly. I am now into multitools because they are TOOLS, and the knife in there is less noticeable than a folding knife. In addition, the pliers are also very important for me.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Two Jars!!!!!


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Two Jars!!!!!


You should see the looks I get when I suggest buying a couple cans of spaghetti sauce when it's on sale.

"We'll never eat all that before it goes bad!"
"Uhh, hun, it's got an expiration date of 2011"
"Exactly, we'll never eat it all!"

That was two months ago... we've eaten half of it already.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

dtompsett said:


> You should see the looks I get when I suggest buying a couple cans of spaghetti sauce when it's on sale.
> 
> "We'll never eat all that before it goes bad!"
> "Uhh, hun, it's got an expiration date of 2011"
> ...


I might get the look if I show up at home with half-a-dozen cases of food at a time .. (that's 72 cans or jars) but never when it is only a case or two ... :dunno:


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, thanks to skyrocketting food prices , she now believes in stocking or at least buying foodstuff from wholsalers instead of retail. 

It is prudent to give enough time for our loved ones , and things happen in life that can convince them we are somewhat right. 

Natural disasters, power outage, semi-collapsing economy and many other things happen to alter one's thinking. 

My DW has seen how 'smart' her husband was when our neighborhood lost water supply for a few days due to public work contractor messy job. Anyways, my home plumbing is such that I will instantly know if water suppply stops. My neighbor however has no such vision and like many folks around here connect the mains doirectly to the tank and distribute water from there. The neighbor continued to use water from his tank and only realized of the problem when he had no more water. I passed a hose to his house for his use until the problem was solved; and my wife became extremely happy to help her lady neighbor in time of distress. 

So, there are many many ways to help win our loved ones into preparedness.


----------



## richtaber (Dec 15, 2008)

There are serious stereotypes out there about "survivalism". When you tell people that you are a survivalist, they immediately think of Ruby Ridge and gun toting commune members who hate the government. I simply try to explain to people when asked, that I am a "preparedness" type of person, such as getting prepared for emergencies in the home, in vehicles, and in the outdoors.


----------

